# fusion suggestions



## USEF THE MAG (Jul 7, 2006)

can yall give me some suggestions on hardware to use on my fusion blank?? what Guides...the best.. size and spacing... im sure a fuji dps reel seat, and shrink tube. ( where do u get shrink tube). 

yall keep it at full lenght or cut it? 
.
thanks


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

fuji NSG silicon carbide guides...sz 30,25,20,16, 16,16,16..with a sz 16 fuji no snag tip

u can get shrinktube at mudhole


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

Chris is right on the sizes, but I'd go with the concept frames. The Alconites are BMNAG and the SIC's are MNSG. I think these are right??

The concept frames are a bit lighter and stronger.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I love them alconites.


----------

